# Yellow poop



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Feb 22, 2016)

My 6 years old female poop these thing , don't know what happen


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2016)

looks like it may be a shell-less egg.


----------



## MPRC (Feb 22, 2016)

Could it be a blob of urates?


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Feb 22, 2016)

It looks like eggs with no she'll to me , she keep digging holes but never lay any eggs


----------



## Crzt4torts (Feb 22, 2016)

Could she be calcium deficient?


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 23, 2016)

Crzt4torts said:


> Could she be calcium deficient?


Put a fresh cuttlebone in and see if she chows on it.


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Feb 23, 2016)

I got cuttlebone in it all the time


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Feb 24, 2016)

Finally she laid 5 eggs , can that be an egg with no shell? Other egg shell looks fine


----------



## Crzt4torts (Feb 24, 2016)

Congrats on the eggs, was she bred? If so, are you planning to incubate


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Feb 24, 2016)

Crzt4torts said:


> Congrats on the eggs, was she bred? If so, are you planning to incubate


Yes , they are in incubator now


----------



## Crzt4torts (Feb 25, 2016)

Good luck!!!
I have 5 cooking at the moment as well, fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Feb 25, 2016)

Crzt4torts said:


> Good luck!!!
> I have 5 cooking at the moment as well, fingers and toes crossed!!


Lol, good luck to u


----------

